# hemizonia congesta, Hayfield Tarweed. Any good?



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

this article says its good for bees either for pollen or nectar or both.

http://www.xerces.org/wp-content/up..._for_native_bees_xerces_society_factsheet.pdf


----------

